# Hanna Checker Pre Order (Water Testing)



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello everyone,

   Hanna has come out with a great new product line for water testing.   

These units are great for pools, hot tubs and aquariums. Check out the link above.









Total Chlorine
Free Chlorine
Iodine
Phosphate
Iron

We are offering a discount on these great little units. Pricing is based on the number of units committed via this thread. This pricing is a limited time offer. We reserve the right to request deposits at our discretion to prevent spamming. As of April 1st this thread will close and the price of the units/reagents will be at standard pricing  Due to the demand these units have an estimated ship date from the supplier of around April 1, the time this thread closes

HI 7XX Checker Testers
1-10 units $50
11-20 units $48.50
21 - 30 units $46.50
31+ units $45

HI 7XX-25 (pack of 25 reagents) $11

As always we will gladly meet our Toronto customers at no extra charge in the 401/404 area. 

Please PM us for any questions regarding the units.

Reply to this thread or PM or email us to reserve yours today.

1. Jeff H (Deposit Made) Phosphate & Reagents 25 Pack
2. Justin S (Deposit Made) Iodine & Reagents 25 Pack
3. Chris S (Deposit Made) Phosphate & Reagents 25 Pack
4. Bev (Deposit Made) Total Chlorine & Reagents 25 Pack
5. Bev (Deposit Made) Free Chlorine & Reagents 25 Pack
6. Jim Phosphate & Reagents 25 Pack
7. Derek C Phosphate & Reagents 25 Pack
8. H. C. Phosphate & Reagents 25 Pack
9. Flazky Phosphate & Reagents 25 Pack

Shipping is available via your carrier of choice (Canada Post, Fedex etc)​


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay on updating this post. I have now updated.


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you have KCL electrolyte solution for Ph probe?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

order sent for the phosphate tester


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

*Danny*** said:


> Do you have KCL electrolyte solution for Ph probe?


Sorry I do not, but will check to see if I can bring some in.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Friendly Reminder, Presale ends March 31


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Hanna Checker for Nitrate, Nitrite and Bromine coming soon !!!

Stay tuned, as soon as they are released we will let you know.   ​


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Last night to purchase at this special price. Price goes up tomorrow.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay on this folks. I have confirmation they will arrive either tomorrow or Monday.  I will contact everyone once they arrive.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Sorry for the delay on this folks. I have confirmation they will arrive either tomorrow or Monday.  I will contact everyone once they arrive.


sounds good to me!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Testers are now in stock  

Please contact to arrange pickup, delivery or shipment.


----------

